# I forget things



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's been a busy year. Got involved in a few passes and the like here. If during the year I forgot to do something, send something, etc. well here is your chance. Please let me know now, (a link or re-send the PM) and I will make good on it. Type slowly cause I'm old.

What was I saying again?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Well since the USPS voted you "Patron of the Year", I seriously doubt you forgot to send anything. Morning Dave!!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Does this include no penalties on missed taxes? :SM (<--This cracks me up everytime I see it.)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

you forgot to send me a bunch of aged cubans.. i pm'med you asking if i could buy some, and you just replied, "i am the cuban god, i will send some for free... Thou shall have no other cubans gods but me"


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

:tpd: , Funny thing is, I got the same PM, weird.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I wasn't gonna say anything, but you DID offer to send me the El Laguito factory back in August sometime...


Not that I'm keeping track.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You did tell me in a PM once that you have left all of your cigars to me in your will. Is that still the case?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Dave has been so generous to me, I wouldn't mention it if anything was forgotten. Thank you very much for a year of fine smokes I might not have tried (for a while).


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

You were supposed to send me a bunch of 98's if I recall correctly.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

crs
`
`
`
`
`

`
`

`
`
`
`

`
`

`
`

`
`

`
`

`
CRAFT

you CRAFTY little devil you!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man I sat forever trying to think of something smartashish(8 to 10 seconds)to say in this thread but all I came up with was THANKS DAVE, for all the great smokes you sent us to try in the past year, of which we might not have had the opportunity to try,if not for you.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You said I was going to be President when you bought Cuba...is there a glitch? I thought I'd be wearing fatigues and invading the Partagas factory by now....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey I knew this would degenerate into ... well what if has. :bx 

It was a serious question as hard feelings come from errors of omission. So the question and offer still stands.

BTW - Simon and Garfunkle - Bridge over troubled water - on the IPOD now.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I didn't wanna mention it but you did say you'd get taboada to roll salamones at my bar mitzfah


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> THANKS DAVE, for all the great smokes you sent us to try in the past year, of which we might not have had the opportunity to try,if not for you.


:tpd: 
Well said, Thanks for a great year Dave!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

leicoolya said:


> :tpd:
> Well said, Thanks for a great year Dave!!!!


:tpd: Truly can't thank you enough, Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

leicoolya said:


> :tpd:
> Well said, Thanks for a great year Dave!!!!


No need to thank me. We should all thank PDS, the Mods - Cigartexan, IHT, Mo, Poker, Radar, and everyone who contributes their time and energy into making this the best place (not just cigars) to hang out on the net.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Screw the nice stuff, I wanna be President of Cuba dammit!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Sorry Tom. Ice hockey was permanently banned in Cuba. Maybe you could be president of Saskatchewan if they decide to secede. Of course, if they can build a ski hill in Dubai (http://www.skidubai.com/) ...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Madurofan's Boat. Head down there. I think you could take them.

I got dibs on the VR farms. :bx


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been permanently banned from Saskatchewan after the infamous incident on the ice in '94. A nice thought though Scott!

Dave, you got all the Farm Rolled...hell, you own the factory now!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I have been permanently banned from Saskatchewan after the infamous incident on the ice in '94. A nice thought though Scott!
> 
> Dave, you got all the Farm Rolled...hell, you own the factory now!!


Screw the factory I meant the Vegas Robinia Cigar plantations. He who owns the source of the leaf, owns everything.  (green is still strange)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Screw the factory I meant the Vegas Robinia Cigar plantations. He who owns the source of the leaf, owns everything.  (green is still strange)


If you own Cuba, you own the leaf. I don't want to be owner, just President. I will set up my cabinet from the CS Jungle, and any coup attempt will be met with a crosscheck, the jersey over the head, and the big smackdown...


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

On a serious note, thanks for your generosity and contribution here Dave.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Screw the nice stuff, I wanna be President of Cuba dammit!!!


Can I be your lacky? You know, carry your bags, taste test your food, polish your shoes, look after your CIGARS.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> No need to thank me. We should all thank PDS, the Mods - Cigartexan, IHT, Mo, Poker, Radar, and everyone who contributes their time and energy into making this the best place (not just cigars) to hang out on the net.


Tis true, without the good work that PDS and all the Mods we probably wouldn't be here. So thanks to all them.
But Dave you have bought joy to so many people, not just with cigars, but with your witty humour and great post etc. So you to deserve thanks to mate.

P.S. I typed slowly.... like I always do, 1 finger at a time


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Can I be your lacky? You know, carry your bags, taste test your food, polish your shoes, look after your CIGARS.


I think the postion is filled. Tom keeps cruising around Bruce's house ever since they met, wanting the position. Maybe assistant lackey.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Screw the nice stuff, I wanna be President of Cuba dammit!!!


I'd settle for being on the "I've been bombed by Klugs" list.
If you become the president of Cuba, I'll volunteer to be the one who inspects your smokes for quality control.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I think the postion is filled. Tom keeps cruising around Bruce's house ever since they met, wanting the position. Maybe assistant lackey.


Assistant lackey is cool, I'll pollish the lackies shoes etc, etc


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I knew this would degenerate into ... well what if has. :bx
> 
> It was a serious question as hard feelings come from errors of omission. So the question and offer still stands.
> 
> BTW - Simon and Garfunkle - Bridge over troubled water - on the IPOD now.


pssssssst Dave... I like the music you keep on your IPOD. You should hear Frank bitch when he gets in the Xterra and turns on the CD player. All the CD's say Janey's Junk cause they're so ecclectic(??). He usually finds 1 or maybe 2 songs on each that he likes.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

and I'm with Frank on this thread... thank you for everything you sent us throughout the year. We owe you, not the other way around.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> No need to thank me. We should all thank PDS, the Mods - Cigartexan, IHT, Mo, Poker, Radar, and everyone who contributes their time and energy into making this the best place (not just cigars) to hang out on the net.


Dave, I agree with the thanks to PDS, Cigartexan, IHT, Mo, Poker, Radar.. we all know how much they contribute but you've cut yourself pretty short here. You have the most RG of anyone and that's because of the GREAT contributions you make to this great community. So THANK YOU DAVE!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Madurofan's Boat. Head down there. I think you could take them.
> 
> I got dibs on the VR farms. :bx


Check with Blueface, I'm pretty sure he could get you in touch with the right people. Might have to brush up on your language skills  .


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> If during the year I forgot to do something, send something, etc. well here is your chance. Please let me know


I thought you were going to let me borrow one of your coolers for a camping trip. Please send it immediately. The small one will be fine.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Can I be your lacky? You know, carry your bags, taste test your food, polish your shoes, look after your CIGARS.


Absolutely going to need my own lackey! Maybe a Harem too!! Get on that "Meet Asian Girls Now" site, get me a Harem, and you ARE my lackey! :r

Dave....I wish I was the President of Cuba...and I wish I could quit you....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Dave....I wish I was the Pretty Cuban hacker girl......


Then you could beat the hell out of yourself and get closure from the Psycho .. modern update of Play Misty for me that you had the male lead in.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Screw the nice stuff, I wanna be President of Cuba dammit!!!


Hey can I be Vice(squad)President? I like frisking the talent. Or is that out of line?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I knew this would degenerate into ... well what if has. :bx


How come everytime a thread goes downhill my name comes up? I haven't even had internet access for over a month for cryin' out loud!

BTW, Dave, you didn't forget me. I still have the booty call on my voice mail.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey can I be Vice(squad)President? I like frisking the talent. Or is that out of line?


Not if you're the Governor of California!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

floydp said:


> Man I sat forever trying to think of something smartashish(8 to 10 seconds)to say in this thread but all I came up with was THANKS DAVE, for all the great smokes you sent us to try in the past year, of which we might not have had the opportunity to try,if not for you.


Yup.... :tpd:

I thought of saying something like you forgot to send me "those" cigars just for the fun of it... but knowing Dave he would send them anyway... and my guilt would ruin the smoke 

I'll just go with Uncle Frank on this one


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely going to need my own lackey! Maybe a Harem too!! Get on that "Meet Asian Girls Now" site, get me a Harem, and you ARE my lackey! :r
> 
> Dave....I wish I was the President of Cuba...and I wish I could quit you....


Uhh, what was that URL?? Never mind I'm Googling like mad. I'll make you the biggest Harem you could possible wish for


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Uhh, what was that URL?? Never mind I'm Googling like mad. I'll make you the biggest Harem you could possible wish for


You're in!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> and I'm with Frank on this thread... thank you for everything you sent us throughout the year. We owe you, not the other way around.


:tpd: Thanks for making this year very memorable for me too, Dave!

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

hop


Ms. Floydp said:


> Dave, I agree with the thanks to PDS, Cigartexan, IHT, Mo, Poker, Radar.. we all know how much they contribute but you've cut yourself pretty short here. You have the most RG of anyone and that's because of the GREAT contributions you make to this great community. So THANK YOU DAVE!


i'm with her...

hopefully you haven't forgotten sharing the '98V and the '98NV with a couple of wisconsin zonks.

yer one of god's own dave.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got a request Dave....

I'm still waiting for Min Ron Nee to finish the Wax job on my car... tell him when he's done servicing Dgenerate's Manhood that he missed the entire rear of the vehicle...

Also, Wolter's wants his stash back


----------

